# A list of simple exercises to improve your DP/DR



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello world!

After many years suffering and fighting against DP/DR. I believe at last I found a method, my particular method and a concrete list of exercises to improve and almost remove the dp/dr from my life.I know that many others have proclaimed the same. I read, i.e. the holy grial post por a cure of DP/DR, a very complete post. I have not read every post, there are too many.

My humble objective opening this new topic is sharing with you the list of exercises that helped me out to almost remove DP/DR from my mind.

I have collected my reflections and exercises in one blog.

http://dpdrenglish.blogspot.com.es​
or if you speak spanish, my native tongue:

http://dpdrspain.blogspot.com.es​
I don't know if these exercises can help everyone suffering this disorder, but if only one person could get better with this information it would be great!!

No pills, just half a hour per day working actively to fight DP/DR.

Good luck and be optimistic!!

My motto is respecting DP/DR is: THINK LESS AND FEEL MORE!, YOUR MIND SERVES TO YOUR BODY!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you for posting this!


----------

